# Enter The Freeman: Half-Life Film



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

Just something epic that popped up in my subscription box-
[YT]NvgEx1g9dW4[/YT]


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't like this.  If it was just some sorta zombie short film, it'd work, but as a Half-Life film it feels really out of place.  Namely, Black Mesa is this massive facility where everything seems so huge.  This just feels like it's filmed in a clostrophobic cabin on a hill, which is entirely unlike Black Mesa.  So in the end, the 'Half-Life' element feels shoe horned in when it would have worked better without attempting to tie itself to the Half-Life name.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 3, 2012)

Gordon. Never. Talks.

Nice film, but the Half-life aspect of it wasn't that great, imo.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

They were gunna make a proper half life movie but it was scraped.

Check out Escape from City 17 on YouTube.  Epically fantastic.


----------

